# Show off your Chickens :)



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

Title quite self explanatory what breeds does everyone have? Here's your chance to show off your chooks feel free to drop a photo would love too see the variations ! Here are my silkies and girls !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll be contributing, let me look thru my pics.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

Here is my flock. The GLWyandotte and the Buff Orpington have been traded off and I will be getting new chicks next week- hopefully will keep a Buff Orpington and a Buff Brahma. Maybe even a speckled Sussex.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

oldhen2345 said:


> Here is my flock. The GLWyandotte and the Buff Orpington have been traded off and I will be getting new chicks next week- hopefully will keep a Buff Orpington and a Buff Brahma. Maybe even a speckled Sussex.


Nice colours I was hoping to get some buff Orpington's as my new broody as I heard they are known for it?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I deleted all of my pics.I'll have to take more when the rain stops,if it does.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

won023 said:


> Nice colours I was hoping to get some buff Orpington's as my new broody as I heard they are known for it?


My Alberta (avatar)was a very determined broody hen. She had a normal brood a couple of years ago- hatched out sweet chicks. Last year, I think she stayed broody for almost 6 months- then molted. I tried everything in the world to get her off of brooding, but it didn't work. I finally gave up and got some eggs for her to sit- Then she stopped being broody- just contrary I think.
She also is my alarm clock. At dawn, she comes to the gate with the others and she screams "AWK, AWK" until I come out and feed her. Does the same thing in the afternoon. LOL I think she thinks she is a rooster sometimes. I have to say, she is full of personality.


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

oldhen2345 said:


> My Alberta (avatar)was a very determined broody hen. She had a normal brood a couple of years ago- hatched out sweet chicks. Last year, I think she stayed broody for almost 6 months- then molted. I tried everything in the world to get her off of brooding, but it didn't work. I finally gave up and got some eggs for her to sit- Then she stopped being broody- just contrary I think.
> She also is my alarm clock. At dawn, she comes to the gate with the others and she screams "AWK, AWK" until I come out and feed her. Does the same thing in the afternoon. LOL I think she thinks she is a rooster sometimes. I have to say, she is full of personality.


Wow she's pretty! Really want some Orpington's might incubate some as there are not many sold near where I live sometimes my girls are louder than my roo


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alberta's a beautiful hen!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

here's some of mine


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> here's some of mine
> 
> View attachment 29364
> View attachment 29365
> ...


Cute silkies! And the others have nice patterns!Is that a polish i see?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes a WCBLUE and a WCB rooster.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

Beautiful flock.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Polish were my second choice when I started. They still are my top favorites. They seem to be very rewarding and friendly. The standard breeds like buff and wcb appear to be more docile and friendly. I have not had one Crele or Tolbunt that has been. 

I never wanted silkies. But one year I got silkie eggs because there was nothing else to hatch. I fell in love. Their flock structure and family-ness are nice. The roos are especially rewarding to me. They do have great personalities.


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Polish were my second choice when I started. They still are my top favorites. They seem to be very rewarding and friendly. The standard breeds like buff and wcb appear to be more docile and friendly. I have not had one Crele or Tolbunt that has been.
> 
> I never wanted silkies. But one year I got silkie eggs because there was nothing else to hatch. I fell in love. Their flock structure and family-ness are nice. The roos are especially rewarding to me. They do have great personalities.


Yea I'm considering hatching more polish and Orpingtons polish look so cute and beautiful and feel I will really enjoy looking at their large crest feathers


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Polish may need protection. I keep mine trimmed so they can see very well. Houdans are larger and put up with less BS. I keep my Polish and silkies penned in a 16x16 foot pen. They appear to like it better than free range. I let them out daily in a large covered fenced area . The pens are enclosed.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

This is Rick Astley:








Hehehe looks like his namesake huh?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know who Rick Astley is but I love the roo's comb.What breed is he?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Rick Astley? You're dating yourself, LOL!

Make sure those black dots aren't stick tight fleas. Dirt rubs off easy. I have spent 5 months now trying to get control of them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep forgetting to take pics of everyone but I snapped this yesterday.This is Precious Poo-Poo.My dog fears her and only her.She kicked him off the couch and took his warm spot.She looks comfy,don't she?Dale was standing less than a foot from her and didn't even notice.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

She looks like a secret agent chicken!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know these aren't chickens but while putting up the fence,the geese hung out with us.As we got the sections up,they figured out what it was for.They are not happy geese.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy you have some flock of geese!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Loook how pretty they are CQ


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I don't know who Rick Astley is but I love the roo's comb.What breed is he?


Whaaa..? oh well here is a pic of the human version. yeah the comb is really big and it gets in his way though (he can't see well) 
I actually don't know, I just bought him (in egg) along with some other eggs from some farmer. so i'm guessing some sort of hybrid?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Broody hen! My first!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

This is where I'm going to put her, hopefully she'll stay broody!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> View attachment 29418
> This is where I'm going to put her, hopefully she'll stay broody!


Awww she's so cute. are you going to put any eggs under her to incubate? or does she already have some under her?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> Whaaa..? oh well here is a pic of the human version. yeah the comb is really big and it gets in his way though (he can't see well)
> I actually don't know, I just bought him (in egg) along with some other eggs from some farmer. so i'm guessing some sort of hybrid?


https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...d=0ahUKEwj62obG07HaAhUDYVAKHfBLCPMQ_B0I3QEwEQ


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very funny, DuckRunner.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

She had some under her and I put a few under her, I'm at capacity so I'll try to get someone to take the chicks if they hatch, other wise....


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Very funny, DuckRunner.


The link or my new signature?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The link. But your signature is cute too!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Do goslings, baby turkeys, and ducklings count too? 








2 Muscovy ducklings, little and large lol (little is younger than large and really adorable! They stick with each other so cutely) with sulking turkling in the background, a gosling eating his salad, chick butt eating his salad, and Cayuga duckling in the front (the really black duckling)








Mr burns who is very elegant








Gosling with lettuce hanging out of his mouth








Mr burns with large and Cayuga duckling


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Rick Astley? You're dating yourself, LOL!
> 
> Make sure those black dots aren't stick tight fleas. Dirt rubs off easy. I have spent 5 months now trying to get control of them.


I think I just saw this post, my alerts are on vacation LOL

the Roos fight sometimes so I think those are dried blood spots, they don't look like fleas to me


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the ducklings,now I want some. I gave my goslings to eat veggies in water.They love it!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I love the ducklings,now I want some. I gave my goslings to eat veggies in water.They love it!


Haha yes goslings and ducklings really like that. Mine take a mouthful (or billfull lol) and dip their bills in the water then swallow.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are your geese chewing yet?You know they have teeth on their tongue and lining their bill,don't you?I didn't and it was a surprise to watch them chew like a puppy.I joked that they were teething but they really were and they can bite hard enough to leave bruises.Handle them.I didn't because they pooped on me and I got tired of showering twice a day and changing clothes.Mine interact with me but I'm not allowed to touch.I regret it now.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Are your geese chewing yet?You know they have teeth on their tongue and lining their bill,don't you?I didn't and it was a surprise to watch them chew like a puppy.I joked that they were teething but they really were and they can bite hard enough to leave bruises.Handle them.I didn't because they pooped on me and I got tired of showering twice a day and changing clothes.Mine interact with me but I'm not allowed to touch.I regret it now.


Yep. But I think it's easier to swallow with water. Whoah, that sounds bad. What if they're docile? Do they still bite?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably not if you handle them.I really regret not handling mine.Don't make the same mistakes as me.


----------



## nessa.morg (Jun 27, 2018)

Im a new member. But look at my two leghorn hens. I love them so much


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Awww there so pretty!!


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorty22366 said:


> View attachment 30204
> View attachment 30206


Two of my Silkies Bella brown and Elsa white. Each hatched their first chick today.


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorty22366 said:


> View attachment 30204
> View attachment 30206


One more chic







k hatched today


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

My chicks with mama. Funny Bella's little one using her for a playground. They are such good mamas for first time


----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)

Those are my new hens should start laying soon


----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)

These are older crew there year & half


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Pretty!! Good choice on bedding btw


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorty22366 said:


> My chicks with mama. Funny Bella's little one using her for a playground. They are such good mamas for first time
> View attachment 30318
> View attachment 30320


New babies born Tuesday.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been painting my girls







This is Fugi, the nest mate of my 6 year old rooster. Part Americauna, she gave me beautiful blue eggs for three years and a scattering. I have some photos, too, Back in the files. For a mongrel chicken she is /was quite the beauty.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Shorty22366 said:


> New babies born Tuesday.
> View attachment 30364


What is that nesting material?


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

profwirick said:


> What is that nesting material?


Pine shavings.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Shorty22366 said:


> Pine shavings.


Thanks


----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)

profwirick said:


> I've been painting my girls
> View attachment 30374
> This is Fugi, the nest mate of my 6 year old rooster. Part Americauna, she gave me beautiful blue eggs for three years and a scattering. I have some photos, too, Back in the files. For a mongrel chicken she is /was quite the beauty.


Yes she is,you panted that what you charge that beautifully done


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

My new babies. Betty had hatched 11 this time. With 4 more popping. Ben and Butch are going to have to lend a helping wing to keep all these babies safe


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

They. Are. So. Adorable!!!


----------

